# SHNOWproduct



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

check out SHNOW www.shnowwear.com

SHNOW is a new Australian clothing label run and owned by snowboarders.

Let us know what you think of our gear, drop us a line on our contact page.

add us to your myspace and facebook

www.facebook.com/shnoww
www.myspace.com/shnowwear
www.shnowwear.com

oneLOVE
SHNOWcrew


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

I really dig a couple of their hats. their shirts aint too bad, but i'm just not into the gangster/guns/naked chick look.


----------

